# Hilfe zu Reasonsongs !



## fayaud (14. Dezember 2003)

*Brauche Hilfe zu Reason  !*

Hallo ersteimal ! 

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit Reason und den Songabspeicherung.

Habe ausversehen meinen fertigen Song als *.rps File abgespeichert und nicht im *.rns File.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus dem *.rps File wieder ein *.rns File machen kann ?

Denn es steckt sehr viel Arbeit in diesem File, möchtes es wirklich nicht noch einmal erstellen, wer weiß ob mann es wieder so hin bekommt !

Vielen Dank schon einmal im voraus für eure Antworten !


----------



## Tim C. (15. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann dir zwar keine definitive Antwort geben (dazu habe ich mich nicht intensiv genug in der Reason Szene getummelt), aber ich fände es äusserst seltsam, wenn man das machen könnte.
Damit wäre ja der ganze Sinn von rps-Dateien dahin, also würde mich nicht zu sehr darauf verlassen. Ich denke da werden auch einigen Informationen schlicht nicht gespeichert. Oder ?


----------



## Windowlicker (5. Januar 2004)

wie tim schon ganz richtig bemerkt hat ist der sinn der rps ja, dass man den track zwar anhören, aber nicht mehr editieren kann bzw. pattern kopieren kann.

ist zwar ne unterstellung, aber ich glaube, dass es hier nicht um dein hab und gut geht. Sei kreativ


----------

